# Help!!need to know when they made this brake light



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

I had this light for a long time but i dont know who made it and what year they made it,also looking for another one,its like the signal lights that schwinn made the only thing is that this one when you brake it lights up,like the one in a motor cycle,check it out,email me jschwinn1@nyc.rr.com,any info would be greatfull,thanks for looking!!,j.j.


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

*More*

Pictures of the light


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

*I really need some information*

On this light,and another one


----------

